# Ordnance Corps - Holland



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pat Hilson" <mr.piggy@renfrew.net>* on *Wed, 2 Feb 2000 12:03:55 -0500*
How would I find out exactly where in Holland or Belgium would my 
Father-in-law had physically been stationed during or near to the end of 
WW 2 in 1945.  I do have his regimental particulars but need to know how 
to start the trace. Thank you, Pat Hilson, Renfrew, Ontario
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
How would I find out exactly where in Holland or 
Belgium would
my Father-in-law had physically been stationed during or near to the end 
of WW 2
in 1945. I do have his regimental particulars but need to know how 
to
start the trace. Thank you, Pat Hilson, Renfrew,
Ontario
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *  Wed, 02 Feb 2000 12:08:43 -0700*
--------------FC432F3843D9EEE77570CFB9
    Good question. You need to find what particular unit your
father-in-law served with or was attached to, being Ordinance Corps, he
could have been attached to pretty much any unit. If for instance, he
happened to be with the SAR South Alberta Regt, then you would be in
luck as their recent regt history book actually does go into details
concerning support units like the RCOC. With more details, there are
several individuals on our NG that can help you out.
Francois Arseneault
Calgary Ab
Pat Hilson wrote:
> How would I find out exactly where in Holland or Belgium would my
> Father-in-law had physically been stationed during or near to the end
> of WW 2 in 1945.  I do have his regimental particulars but need to
> know how to start the trace. Thank you, Pat Hilson, Renfrew, Ontario
--------------FC432F3843D9EEE77570CFB9
 Good question. You need to find what particular
unit your father-in-law served with or was attached to, being Ordinance
Corps, he could have been attached to pretty much any unit. If for instance,
he happened to be with the SAR South Alberta Regt, then you would be
in luck as their recent regt history book actually does go into details
concerning support units like the RCOC. With more details, there are several
individuals on our NG that can help you out.
Francois Arseneault
Calgary Ab
Pat Hilson wrote:
How would I find out
exactly where in Holland or Belgium would my Father-in-law had physically
been stationed during or near to the end of WW 2 in 1945. I do have
his regimental particulars but need to know how to start the trace. Thank
you, Pat Hilson, Renfrew, Ontario
--------------FC432F3843D9EEE77570CFB9--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Wed, 2 Feb 2000 14:18:56 -0500 *
Hi Pat. 

If you know his Unit then the best way is to look up the Unit War Diary.
These are open files and are held at the National Archives. Many have been
transferred to microfilm and the film is available through inter-library
loan. The War Diary will give a day-by-day breakdown of activity and
location. When in a town/city, this is usually prominently noted, when in
the field they usually reference a map co-ordinate - again easily
cross-referenced.
Good Luck,
Clive M. Law

-----Original Message-----
From: Pat Hilson [mailto:mr.piggy@renfrew.net]
Sent: February 2, 2000 12:04 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Ordnance Corps - Holland  Belgium
How would I find out exactly where in Holland or Belgium would my
Father-in-law had physically been stationed during or near to the end of WW
2 in 1945.  I do have his regimental particulars but need to know how to
start the trace. Thank you, Pat Hilson, Renfrew, Ontario
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pat Hilson" <mr.piggy@renfrew.net>* on *Wed, 2 Feb 2000 16:00:32 -0500*
Thanks for the Info.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mark Vincent" <leytmpv@nottingham.ac.uk>* on *Thu, 03 Feb 2000 01:11:35  0000*
REMOVE FROM ARMY
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

